# Memorisation for BLD and other tips



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 9, 2022)

Hey guys, learning m2 and orozco method. My execution is good, but my memorisation is bad. Any tips? 
I know there’s a lot of professional BLD solvers out there like @abunickabhi and @Anthony Tindal and others.
Help pls. Thanks.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Hey guys, learning m2 and orozco method. My execution is good, but my memorisation is bad. Any tips?
> I know there’s a lot of professional BLD solvers out there like @abunickabhi and @Anthony Tindal and others.
> Help pls. Thanks.


Hi RDJ,
A few questions before I write out some memo tips.

Do you have a list of letter pairs worked out?
Are you able to recognize letters by just seeing the sticker (comfortable with the letter scheme)?
What is your order of memorization, edges first or corners first?
How do you memorize flipped edges and twisted corners?
How do you memorize that you have to execute parity?


----------



## Garf (Jun 9, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Hey guys, learning m2 and orozco method. My execution is good, but my memorisation is bad. Any tips?
> I know there’s a lot of professional BLD solvers out there like @abunickabhi and @Anthony Tindal and others.
> Help pls. Thanks.


Not professional. But I do know some stuff that are very good to practice. I already gave you a little tutorial for M2.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 9, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Hi RDJ,
> A few questions before I write out some memo tips.
> 
> Do you have a list of letter pairs worked out?
> ...


1. I use the standard lettering
2. Takes 2 seconds
3. I do the edges first, not sure which is better
4. I don’t have a solution
5. I don’t have a solution


Anthony Tindal said:


> Not professional. But I do know some stuff that are very good to practice. I already gave you a little tutorial for M2.


Thanks for the tutoríal! LearNing the algs and trying out m2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> 1. I use the standard lettering
> 2. Takes 2 seconds
> 3. I do the edges first, not sure which is better
> 4. I don’t have a solution
> ...


2 seconds is quite a lot to recognize a sticker and associate with a letter. Try to practice that and get it faster and brain dead.

For flipped edge, I just memorise the two stickers that comprise of the flipped edge, for twisted corners, I memorise 2 letters which determine CW or ACW direction.

You still have not answered my first question. Do you have all the letter pairs written down in a google sheet or something?


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 9, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> 2 seconds is quite a lot to recognize a sticker and associate with a letter. Try to practice that and get it faster and brain dead.
> 
> For flipped edge, I just memorise the two stickers that comprise of the flipped edge, for twisted corners, I memorise 2 letters which determine CW or ACW direction.
> 
> You still have not answered my first question. Do you have all the letter pairs written down in a google sheet or something?


No i do not have the letter pairs written down


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> No i do not have the letter pairs written down


Do it as a first step. It will make sure you are not making up stuff on the fly and using more brainpower than required. 

Also do you follow edge first memo or corner first memo? Do you revise your memo visually before donning the blindfold?


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 10, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Do it as a first step. It will make sure you are not making up stuff on the fly and using more brainpower than required.
> 
> Also do you follow edge first memo or corner first memo? Do you revise your memo visually before donning the blindfold?


I do edge memo first then corner. Which is better? Yup I revise my memo visually.


----------



## Garf (Jun 10, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> I do edge memo first then corner. Which is better? Yup I revise my memo visually.


Memo images with corners first, then audio with the edges, then solve edges, then solve corners.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 16, 2022)

So i have made my letter pairs. Dunno why most are animals. Feel free to tell me some other replacements for the letter pairs.








Letter pairs for BLD


Sheet1 Letters,LETTER PAIRS A,A,Apple,Arise,Aa,Adagio,Ba,BAa,CC B,Bear,Bee,broke,Ab,Abash,Bb,Boys brigade C,Cat,Come,count,AC,Air con,BC,Bo chuan D,Drives,Dragon,duck,AD,Adele,BD,bd wipes E,Elephant,Eels,AE,A and E,BE,bee F,Flamingo,Fly,Af,AFK,BF,boyfriend G,Giraffe,grind,AG,AGE,BG,boygirl H,Hor...




docs.google.com


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 16, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> So i have made my letter pairs. Dunno why most are animals. Feel free to tell me some other replacements for the letter pairs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not have access to the google sheet.

Having more animals is good.
For me, it is more anime characters and language literals.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 16, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> I do not have access to the google sheet.
> 
> Having more animals is good.
> For me, it is more anime characters and language literals.


I have allowed access. Sorry about that. COOL


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 16, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> So i have made my letter pairs. Dunno why most are animals. Feel free to tell me some other replacements for the letter pairs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where is duck?


----------



## Garf (Jun 17, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> I have allowed access. Sorry about that. COOL


I took a look at the list, and I don't think you understand the concept of letter pairs. Basically, you take two letters and make a word out of it. Ex. XC is cross-country, AA is armadillo, etc.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 17, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> where is duck?


Adding


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 17, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> I took a look at the list, and I don't think you understand the concept of letter pairs. Basically, you take two letters and make a word out of it. Ex. XC is cross-country, AA is armadillo, etc.


Oops wrong term. This is the single letter one, making the letter pairs soon


----------

